# Spraying Aphids



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Spray plane dodging windtowers and going under high lines.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1646882208657818






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1647761921903180


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished spraying aphids late yesterday. Used the last of the Indigo in the sprayer and hit a couple fields of alfalfa just to empty the tank. And no, my sprayer does not had wings....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope they get more than our planes do here.


----------

